# Best CCs $/$



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Just reading a thread that says there are may CC that are a better bang for your buck than Cohiba...


What y'all got as your top two or three CC for "Best bang per buck"?


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

RASS, Bolivar PC, and Partagas Serie D. Also really like the Diplomaticos #2 .


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Hoya de Monterrey Epicure No 2. A great robusto at $9 per

RyJ milles fleur. A nice petit corona at $4 per


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

madmarvcr said:


> Hoya de Monterrey Epicure No 2. A great robusto at $9 per
> 
> RyJ milles fleur. A nice petit corona at $4 per


 second this one but add the Parti Milles Fleur


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Upmann Connie 1's in addition to what's been mentioned above


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Trindad Reyes (My Favorite)
Monte PE (Close Second)
Quintero Favoritos (@ $78.50 a 25 box... well worth it)


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

SCDLH La Punta at $8 a stick.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

H Upmann Connie #1 and Boli PC


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

HUpmann PC
PLPC...... Can't go wrong with those two! IMO


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

While it's always a matter of what profile you like, I've always found the PC size in the various brands gives me the best bang for my dollar. 
They are available in high octane, full flavor versions down to mild and subtle.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tedski said:


> While it's always a matter of what profile you like, I've always found the PC size in the various brands gives me the best bang for my dollar.
> They are available in high octane, full flavor versions down to mild and subtle.


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Post #10 ..........:nod:


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting - No Cohibas on the list?


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> RASS, Bolivar PC, and Partagas Serie D. Also really like the Diplomaticos #2 .


+1 for the Partagas D4, one of my favorite CCs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Merovius said:


> +1 for the Partagas D4, one of my favorite CCs.


One of my favorites as well great Robusto.
Hey Merovius you look a lot like Havana John well his old avatar anyway LOL!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> One of my favorites as well great Robusto.
> Hey Merovius you look a lot like Havana John well his old avatar anyway LOL!


Haha, just wanted to give you gents something nice to look at!


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 on the Trinidad Reyes. These things are fantastic and the price is so reasonable. Partagas Shorts are another good one. totally agree with the PC recommendation for CCs.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Jlp. Not a wow smoke, but wow for 50 bucks
Hdm palmas. I love these at 100 a box
Bolivar cjs. Ditto


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

For me this is an easy one.... BBF for a $7 cigar it's a solid cigar. Nice flavor, good size, nice aroma and are a pleasure anywhere.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Partagas coronas senior and mille fleurs for me,although as a fan of robustos I have to mention Monte PE, Partagas D4,Bolivar RC,and the (shorter) Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

BHK 54


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This is all relative to your budget.....
Many would say the SW or Espy at 20.00 is the best bang for the buck
then
Otherswould say the RASS or Connie 1 at 7.00 is the best bang.
In this case, I believe both are true


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Many would say the *SW* or *Espy* at 20.00 is the best bang for the buck


Little help with the short hand here?


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

GeauxTigers said:


> Little help with the short hand here?


Ah - I guess espy is the Cohiba Esplendidos...? Still no idea on SW.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

geauxtigers said:


> ah - i guess espy is the cohiba esplendidos...? Still no idea on sw.


_Sir Winston!_


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Sir Winston!_


TY TB.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GeauxTigers said:


> TY TB.


:wink:


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Agree with most above. I'd like to add the Monte 4, Boli Pc, and JL 1 to the list. My collection is rarely short of those. Oh, and did anyone mention the HUHC? Doze r yummy!!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

As others have said you can't go wrong with:

RASS
H. Upmann Connie 1s
HDM Epicure No. 2s
QyH Favoritos


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

I have smoked a couple of my Hoyo Epicure 2 after almost a year in the humidor.
I was so surprised by the improvement that I have to consider these not just a good value,but as one of the very best CC robustos currently.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I had my first ever Upmann Majestic this weekend and I was very pleasantly surprised. I wasn't expecting much for the price, but at $90 a box, you can't go wrong.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just grabbed a couple of boxes of Rass at $165 a box.
A must have IMHO!


----------

